# اقتراح بعمل قسم خاص بمقاطع الفيديو الاخباريه



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمه *


*عندي اقتراح بشان عمل قسم داخل القسم الاخباري يكون خاص *

*بمقاطع الفيديو اليوتيوب الخاصه بالاخبار *

*لان لما بتنزل بقسم الاخبار العادي باقي الاخبار بتنزل وبتختفي بسرعه *

*بالاضافه الى ان كل شويه بينزل مقطع يوتيوب جديد بيكون مش نافع ينضاف في المرئيات لانه عباره عن خبر او تاكيد لخبر*

*وبنفس الوقت وجوده بالقسم الاخباري مش مناسب لانه عباره عن فيديو ولانه كمان بيطغي على باقي الاخبار المكتوبه*



*فيا ريت بجد يتم التفكير بعمل قسم داخل القسم الاخباري يكون اختصاصه مقاطع الفيديو الاخباريه او الاعلاميه *


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2011)

بصراحة الفكرة طُرحت اكثر من مرة و تأجيلنا كان بسبب عدم وجود الكمية الكافية من المواضيع و النشاط لتخصيص قسم خاص بالأخبار المرئية.
إن كانت هناك ضرورة من إضافته، فأحب أسمع كافة الاراء من بقية الاعضاء حتى نبني قرارنا على ضوئها.


----------



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2011)

*سبب طرحي للموضوع ان معظم الاخبار الحاليه بتكون من برامج او نشرات اخباريه*

*بالتالي في بجد كم كبير من الفيديوهات على سبيل المثال انا مبارح دمجت خمس فيديوهات بعناوين مختلفه في موضوع واحد*

*لحتى ما كل شوي اعمل موضوع جديد في الاخبار *


*المشكله بس ان مش كل الاعضاء مهتمه في القسم الاخباري بالتالي ما بعرف رايهم بالموضوع *

*بس لو ينفع حضرتك تسال مشرفين القسم لان اكيد هما اكتر ناس بتعرف طريقة تنظيم القسم *

*والشي الافضل اله ولو هو محتاج فعلا لقسم خاص بالفيديوهات ولا لا *




*(( شكرا لاهتمامك وردك ))*​


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2011)

الموضوع طرحناه للنقاش من فترة و قررنا عدم فتح قسم خاص لحين التأكد من ضرورته. 
سافتح النقاش من جديد مع مشرفي القسم.

لكن احب أيضاً سماع رأي المشاركين و المهتمين بقسم الأخبار.


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فأحب أسمع كافة الاراء من بقية الاعضاء حتى نبني قرارنا على ضوئها.




انا يس
عشن مش حاسة ان مكانها فى العام مناسب صراحة


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2011)

*فعلا أقتراح جميل جداااا*​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا اتنين موافقين *

*وانا التالته من اصل  105,478*

*طب عدد كويس يعني 

فاضل المشرفين يا رب يوافقو هني كمان
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*اقتراح كويس ومهم جدا
لان اغلب الاخبار دلوقتي بقت فيديوهات من اليوتيوب
بقت اسرع واحسن من الاخبار المكتوبه
وياريت فعلا يتم فتح قسم فرعي للأخبار المرئيه​*


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع مطروح للنقاش بين المشرفين و عن قريب سنرى النتيجة التي لحد الآن تشير الى تأييد إفتتاح القسم.


----------



## besm alslib (2 أبريل 2011)

*يعطيكم العافيه على اهتمامكم*

*وبانتظار النتيجه*
​


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2011)

سيتم الإعلان اليوم لاحقاً...


----------



## besm alslib (2 أبريل 2011)

*هلا اسا شايفه القسم *

*يعطيكم الف عافيه :16_14_24:*
​


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2011)

للمزيد من المعلومات عن القسم الجديد: * إفتتاح قسم الأخبار المرئية*


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

ربي يباركك يا روك ويبارك عمل ايدك
عن جد اقتراح جميل بتنفيذة
كل الشكر الك يا امي


----------



## مرمرين (29 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]اقتراح جيد يريد تنفيذة

[[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]]نعم اؤيد هذا الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مايو 2011)

مرمرين قال:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]اقتراح جيد يريد تنفيذة
> 
> [[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]]نعم اؤيد هذا الموضوع



*الأخبار المرئية ​*


----------

